# Felt -BB30/Shimano



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi,

Noticed on the Felt website that they are specing out bb30 frames with Shimano cranks. That means an adaptor is being used. Anyone know what kind of adaptor is being used (it looks like the Wheels Manufacturing one) and what the initial feelings are about this type of setup? Working well? Stiff, quiet, etc.?

Thanks,

R-


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I had posted a link to the wheels manufacturing site in another link for someone who may have needed this adapter. Super Dave said it was the same one that comes on the bikes.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I run my caad9 with the campy UT adapter, and have been quite happy. The stock cranks made an annoying clicking sound I could never get ride of, and some paint was chipping off the BB. Using the adapter stopped both problems, and the setup also feels stiffer, probably from the stiffer cranks. After having two BB30 bikes, the only thing I like about it is the ease with which you can use something else.


----------

